
Before you read the YC email or answer PG call, read this. - rokhayakebe
Your success or failure are both in front of you. What will happen is just a matter of choice. You chose success. You left the safe and secure land of corporates  and you are sailing towards the  uncertain, unknown land of startups.  Unlike most people who live according to the past ("it has always been done this way" ) you are one of the few on this earth who let the unknown future guide you ('well I am gonna do it a different way"). While on your journey you will add passengers who won't pay you, and will keep asking for more comfort on your ship. If you do not deliver, they will suddenly disappear. i do not need to tell you that 9 out 10 who sail never come back. They become lunch for the sharks, but your hard-headed nature pushes you to go. You only fear staying in safe-mode. I admire your courage and your seeking attitude, which is why when the sharks and pirate show up, when your boat is sinking, when your passengers are disappearing, when you loose one of your sailor or think about going back, do not be afraid as we are all here to support you. We will fight the sharks, fix your boat, recommend passengers, recommend  loyal sailors, and we certainly will not let you go the opposite way. Do not give up if you do not make it to YC. Help is here, just ask for it. Keep paddling. Never Ever Ever Give Up.
======
sbh
This is getting creepy, I'm getting out of here.

~~~
pg
Yeah, it is, a bit. Don't get too worked up over this, guys. We're just trying
to cook up a new model for seed funding, not starting a cult.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Does this mean I have to tear down my PG posters and little statue I built?

~~~
JMiao
Fusilli Paul.

------
dfranke
To continue the metaphor for a bit, here's some apropos consolation for any
who don't get good news tomorrow:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Skye_Boat_Song>

    
    
     Chorus:
     Speed bonnie boat like a bird on the wing,
     Onward, the sailors cry.
     Carry the lad that's born to be king
     Over the sea to Skye.
    
     Loud the winds howl, loud the waves roar,
     Thunderclaps rend the air,
     Baffled, our foes stand by the shore,
     Follow they will not dare.
    
     Chorus
     
     Many's the lad fought on that day,
     Well the Claymore could wield,
     When the night came, silently lay
     Dead in Culloden's field.
     
     Chorus
    
     Though the waves leap, soft shall ye sleep,
     Ocean's a royal bed.
     Rock'd in the deep Flora will keep
     Watch o'er your weary head.
    
     Chorus
    
     Burned are our homes, exile and death,
     Scattered the loyal men.
     Yet ere the sword cool in the sheath,
     Charlie will come again.
    
     Chorus

------
yrashk
I personally believe that submitting an application to YC is an experience
itself and whether we will be invited or not, it gave me few minutes to step
back to look at a big picture and get more inspiration to continue working.

~~~
cherif
I agree 100%. Writing that app was extremely beneficial in itself. It is an
excellent forcing device to stop and think about the difficult questions.

------
dottertrotter
More hackers should become writers.

~~~
falsestprophet
Friend, this post is very, very poorly written. Hackers need to open up a book
first.

------
dzorz
Little (useless) trivia: if we assume that a startup has 10% chance of
succeeding (regardless of one's experience/whatever), then there is a 52%
chance that your 7th (or maybe earlier) startup will succeed.

~~~
diamondtearz
Unless you believe what they say about Statistical Independence which says
that you are therefore still one of the startups that had a 10% chance of
suceeding the other times "regardless of on's experience".

------
Xichekolas
You know, I tried about five times to read this before I finally gripped the
edge of my desk and forced myself to finish it.

Not sure what the point of this was, but it comes off as trying to sound
'deep' and actually saying nothing.

So the only reason I'm bothering to post this is to say: use paragraphs so
it's at least easier to get from the right side of the line to the left side
of the next!

------
german
"Before you read the YC email or answer PG call, read this."

This is a great title, rokhayakebe is a marketing genius! I think every single
YC user have read this thread!

~~~
rbrisita
Aye, it was a good title and it did catch my eye.

And just to pass on another link:
[http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2007/10/what-no-
means.h...](http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2007/10/what-no-means.html)

Good luck to every one who applied. Keep your fingers-crossed, I know mine
are.

R.

------
adrianwaj
You know you have been eaten by a 'shark' when you become one yourself. The
only way out is through.

------
wensing
I love the reference to 'safe-mode'. Subtle! Really subtle!

